# Happy Birthday NDHSR, Zach



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 21, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-NDHSR (born 1980, Age: 32)
-Zach (born 1991, Age: 21)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday guys.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 21, 2012)

happy birthday to you both!!


----------



## baron (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday. 







I verily judge, we know not how much may be had in this life: there is yet something beyond all we see, that seeking would light upon.
-Samuel Rutherford


----------



## Berean (Nov 21, 2012)

*Happy Birthday!*

(Tried to match Heidi's photo.)


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you, friends! That's a wonderful quote from Samuel Rutherford, Heidi. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------

